# The yet to be named fishing clubs first news letter



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

The first news letter is ready to issue. If you would like a copy sent to you please send me your email address at [email protected]


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

What is this fishing club? Kayak fishing club?


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

I believe that it involves the P&S group that meet a couple weeks ago at Lynnhaven pier.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Yakandsurf you are correct. we are trying to form a fishing club of P&Sers. The club is for pier, beach and Yak fishermen/women. It is currently an informal grouo aimed at having fun and fishing. Where and how it progresses is up in the air. We are just getting started. It could be a good forum to introduce Yak fishing to those that fish he beach and planks


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

*******, perhaps later in the summer. I'm still working towards the new kayak fishing club (TKAA). Were off to a great start.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

no problem just wanted everyone to know they can get the news letter by sending me their email. we will try to have some infor on yak fishing from time to time as i am in the market for a yak and plan on becoming a yak fisherman too 

sometimes i get tired of fishing from shore. especially when i watched a guy fish from his surf board last winter and caught 35 stripers at chicks beach that were just out of casting range  

if you guys are putting out a letter i sure would like to get one and once i get my yak would like to become a member


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Most of our news letter info is posted at www.tkaa.org We will be having a meeting in the next couple of weeks. The date will be posted on this board by cory. Anyone that is intrested in kayak/canoe fishing is welcome to sit in on the meeting.

Robert


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

thanks robert i will check it out


----------

